# Outer Banks Piers June



## SLO (Dec 7, 2014)

What will I be able to catch the first week of june at nags head and jennettes piers??


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Fish


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mullet, blues, maybe pomps.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

All of the above as well as a chance at a cobia or king...


----------



## SLO (Dec 7, 2014)

What sorta setup and bait for king and cobia that early in the year?? If blues and kings are possibly biting is there a chance for some spanish as well?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SLO said:


> What sorta setup and bait for king and cobia that early in the year?? If blues and kings are possibly biting is there a chance for some spanish as well?


 Water can easily warm enough to catch all of the above.. Pinrig or otherwise.... I guess a LITTLE early,although we used to catch both kings and cobia every june up that way,and that was before global warming.....


----------



## ERICBREGMAN (Jun 1, 2014)

Depends on water temp. 3 years ago my daughter and I caught bluefish till our arms fell off from 8pm till 7am the next morning on Jennette's the first weekend of June. The next morning a 50 pound Cobia was caught along with some Spanish and flounder and more bluefish.


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

And trigger fish at nags head pier.


----------



## SLO (Dec 7, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> Water can easily warm enough to catch all of the above.. Pinrig or otherwise.... I guess a LITTLE early,although we used to catch both kings and cobia every june up that way,and that was before global warming.....


I thought global warming was a myth!! A "little" early is what everyone told me about catching a big red from nags head or jennettes pier early April. After I landed that 47" one they told me to go buy some lottery tickets... even the guy on the pier riding the golf cart around. I admit that I might have gotten lucky. However, I might be the only with it setup but I will plan on bringing my pin rig gear with me this coming trip!!


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

crabs


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

chuckitfar said:


> crabs


Those are very often caught during "Spring Break" . . . LOL !!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SLO said:


> I thought global warming was a myth!! A "little" early is what everyone told me about catching a big red from nags head or jennettes pier early April. After I landed that 47" one they told me to go buy some lottery tickets... even the guy on the pier riding the golf cart around. I admit that I might have gotten lucky. However, I might be the only with it setup but I will plan on bringing my pin rig gear with me this coming trip!!



Jk about global warming,if you knew me you'd know just how much I believe that the man made stuff is behind it all..  No maybe about it,you got lucky... Not to downplay it,was great that you got one.. Although,odds aren't great in springtime from the planks,it can and does happen to a lucky few every year and you were one of those... As for the pin rig,bring it ABSOLUTLY.. Should at least be big blues around to eat your bait...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Jk about global warming,if you knew me you'd know just how much I believe that the man made stuff is behind it all..  No maybe about it,you got lucky... Not to downplay it,was great that you got one.. Although,odds aren't great in springtime from the planks,it can and does happen to a lucky few every year and you were one of those... As for the pin rig,bring it ABSOLUTLY.. Should at least be big blues around to eat your bait...


May 2 1985
40 pound Cobia Nags Head Pier on live bluefish (First Cobia on any Outer Bank's pier that year)


May 14 1993
35 pound Cobia and 40 pound Cobia using drum rig on bottom Rodanthe pier (First Cobia on any Outer Bank's pier that year)

(The above Cobia were taken by a young good looking Garbo)

I lost a monster Cobia a couple weeks later in 1993 on Rodanthe pier hooked up on a drum rig, fought him for twenty minutes, Cobia had my mullet body section behind his crushers, bait came loose and it looked untouched, still bleeding and not even scuffed up......I am pretty sure the hook was never in the fish at all............Cobia was just mouthing it and playing with old Garbo.....


If more people would fish Avon Pier for Drum in the Spring when it is blowing onshore the numbers of spring planker drum would go up significantly IMHO

One older fella who fished Rodanthe Pier back in the day would catch a drum about every spring on the planks, we never fished Rodanthe pier much for drum in the spring cause the odds were so low and with a hard SW you were about guaranteed to bow up at the Point and it was no trouble riding right up to it in your truck.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> May 2 1985
> 40 pound Cobia Nags Head Pier on live bluefish (First Cobia on any Outer Bank's pier that year)
> 
> 
> ...


 Garbo,I'm not as familiar with those n piers you used to haunt.. Much more familiar with Frisco as well as Kitty Hawk,and sometimes Jennettes.. I can remember a year 77 we had kings all over us in April.. 

As far as those early drum on Avon,chances are still slim.. There is almost always a couple of three folks out there bottom fishing heads.. Mostly catching rays and sharks,although on occasion they do get a red one... It has always been that way in the spring as long as I've been fishing piers in this area....


----------

